

BootstrapDocs: Twitter Bootstrap documentation archive - dnerdy
http://bootstrapdocs.com/

======
jaredsohn
Great! This is a response to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4410629>

It might be useful to make the website even more generic (apply it to
documentation for older versions of any reasonably popular framework),
although I am not sure if any others also have this problem (if so, this
emphasizes why it is strange that Bootstrap doesn't include copies of their
older documentation on the web.)

------
dnerdy
Hello HN! It seems like there's a need for old Bootstrap documentation once
new versions are pushed to <http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>. I created
<http://bootstrapdocs.com/> to serve that need. If you're a fellow developer
who uses bootstrap, I hope you find the site useful!

------
francov88
This is a great resource! There's also a visual Bootstrap client
<http://jetstrap.com/> which I came across the other day. Still in beta atm I
believe...

------
aaronpk
This is awesome, thanks so much!

